# Bruised beak?



## Mozartsdad (Dec 11, 2016)

Hello,

Can tiels bruise their beak? My lutino has what appears to be a bruise on her beak as of yesterday, it was perfectly pink before. She is a bit of a "panicky" flyer, and will bump into things on occasion, and she did a lot of flying yesterday. 

She's been acting completely normal since it happened, activity and eating, etc. No obvious behavior changes, in fact she's very playful today. 

I just wasn't aware if there was a possibility of a bruise on the beak, because I don't know if the beak is vascular or not. 

Please see attached photo. Any advice is much appreciated!


----------



## Dragona (Apr 2, 2017)

I don't know if it is normal, but my first lutino had this too (lived to 13 yo, the poor thing), and my new tiel has the same thing since a week or so (when he started eating seeds). I guess it is because they eat seeds and will bruise their beaks for that?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes, they can bruise their beaks, and it looks like this is exactly what has happened. Beak bruises usually don't seem to be painful.

A beak bruise doesn't heal the same way a bruise on the flesh does. As the beak grows the dark spot will move closer and closer to the tip of the beak until it disappears.


----------



## Mozartsdad (Dec 11, 2016)

Thank you guys for your replies, puts my mind at ease! I wasn't too concerned given her behavior being normal, but felt better checking and my vet is closed today. My normal gray has a dark beak, so I've never seen one on him, and this is her first bruise (she's just over a year old).

Much appreciated!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*bruised beak*

Aww, poor little girl! It surely does look like a bruise. I was not aware that they could bruise there! It does make sense, though, since the beak does have a blood supply as it is growing. I am glad it doesn't seem to bother her.


----------

